# Inconsistent shooting



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Today I was using my Scout XT shooting at tin cans at 7m using 5/16 steel. I shoot in groups of ten so I can keep track of my hits. I am still transitioning from paper plates to cans so I am not a dead shot, yet. The first group I hit 2 out of 10, the next group 6 out of 10, the next group 8/10 and then 2/10, 0/10 and 2/10. I can't figure this out. I had it more or less dialled in and then I didn't. Any ideas on why this might happen? Could it be hand fatigue? Brain burnout? This is probably common. What do the more experienced shooters think? Thanks for listening.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I have heard similar discussions at almost every slingshot tournament I've been to, and seen countless similar posts on the the forums. So, I'd say yes, it is a common problem. 
The factors you mention physical fatigue, mental fatigue can both play a role. 
Some things that seem to help are shooting more - and shooting less. 
As in, more often, and shorter sessions. Matt Neymann (You'll Shoot Yer Eye Out) sometimes practices shooting only 10 shots per session, but several sessions in a day. 
I find I can improve my focus if I change my styles within a session - semi-butterfly, full butterfly, frameless - or ammo - 3/8-inch, BBs, 1/2-inch steel. 
And finally, most of us are inconsistent because our release is inconsistent - even when we think we are doing it exactly the same every time.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks for the reply KawKan. I ended up doing 60 shots in trying to get back where I was. The frustration sets in and It's hard to stop which probably makes things worse. I'll try more and shorter sessions. Undoubtedly I was doing something differently but it didn't seem so. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I agree 100% with Ray. I was actually thinking of throwing a post up today discussing the topic. I've been shooting long enough now to know I will have a bad release even before I take the shot. You can just feel that the pinch is off, the ammo is in the wrong spot, your fingers or wrist isn't in proper alignment, etc. In other words, it just doesn't feel right. When I started, I didn't have the feel for a good shot, so I would just keep shooting and accuracy would deteriorate. Now I know that my pouch hand must feel right before I even release the shot. If it doesn't, I break it down and shake it off. I used to fidget around and try to re-grip, but I found it best to start the sequence over from scratch. I put the ammo back in my pocket or onto magnet, take a breath and shake out my pouch hand, then start again. So instead of fixing a bad start, I start fresh with a good grip. Now when I take the shot and if it still goes bad, I know that it's almost ALWAYS because I didn't follow through and I dropped my pouch hand right at the shot. Release and follow through have been the two most important factors in better accuracy for me.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

You should also be paying attention to your arm that's holding the frame. Keep it straight and 'rock-steady'. What often happens with a 'heavier-pull' band set, is that the frame arm will not hold steady - and will throw the shot. It doesn't take much of a an arm-shift, just a tiny fraction at the moment of release, and you're off-target.
Just my 2 cents. 😊


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

the hard part for me is knowing all the details of what I am doing correctly when I am on target so I know when I am not doing it correctly.. I think once I get some success I start together apprehensive that my accuracy will disappear and of course it does. Also with the Scout XT the frame has some transitions from back to sides that are a bit sharp. My hand starts to hurt after 40 shots or so and maybe shifting my hand to alleviate the pain is throwing the shot


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> You should also be paying attention to your arm that's holding the frame. Keep it straight and 'rock-steady'. What often happens with a 'heavier-pull' band set, is that the frame arm will not hold steady - and will throw the shot. It doesn't take much of a an arm-shift, just a tiny fraction at the moment of release, and you're off-target.
> Just my 2 cents. 😊


I am not great with heavier bands yet because my arm does move. Only with wire frame braced slingshots am I any better with heavier bands. I took the tubes off. I'll try locking in my arm. One more thing to remember.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

David D said:


> the hard part for me is knowing all the details of what I am doing correctly when I am on target so I know when I am not doing it correctly.. I think once I get some success I start together apprehensive that my accuracy will disappear and of course it does. Also with the Scout XT the frame has some transitions from back to sides that are a bit sharp. My hand starts to hurt after 40 shots or so and maybe shifting my hand to alleviate the pain is throwing the shot


The best teacher is experience. Don't be afraid to try anything and everything. Stand in front of a mirror and see what different pouch holds look like. You may see that one way causes a big misalignment and another has you dead on. You shouldn't have to force anything. We're all built differently and what works for me may be impossible for you. I tried 5 or 6 different pouch holds until I settled on what works best for me. I believe we all have a natural position that will work for us. Stand in front of a mirror with you eyes closed and take your shooting position. When you open your eyes, are you lined up correctly? If not just keep trying different things until you find a natural position that doesn't feel forced. And if your frame is causing pain, either modify it until it is comfortable, or get rid of it and find another. I went through every single type of frame before I found what works for me. Again, no reason to try to force a frame into submission. If you bought a pair of shoes that hurt your feet, would you keep wearing them and take them off every 40 minutes for relief, or would you get new shoes you can wear all day?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

All good suggestions above . One other I'll add is the position of the slingshot in the hand . It may feel ok but is it ? The movement of the slingshot grip can cause inconsistency to fork hits . A common mistake is to allow the top fork to lean closer than the bottom fork .( AKA canting ) . The forks have to stay even and parallel to the target . Use a lanyard to safely relax the hold on the slingshot and maintain proper orientation .


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Release, Release, Release.


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> I agree 100% with Ray. I was actually thinking of throwing a post up today discussing the topic. I've been shooting long enough now to know I will have a bad release even before I take the shot. You can just feel that the pinch is off, the ammo is in the wrong spot, your fingers or wrist isn't in proper alignment, etc. In other words, it just doesn't feel right. When I started, I didn't have the feel for a good shot, so I would just keep shooting and accuracy would deteriorate. Now I know that my pouch hand must feel right before I even release the shot. If it doesn't, I break it down and shake it off. I used to fidget around and try to re-grip, but I found it best to start the sequence over from scratch. I put the ammo back in my pocket or onto magnet, take a breath and shake out my pouch hand, then start again. So instead of fixing a bad start, I start fresh with a good grip. Now when I take the shot and if it still goes bad, I know that it's almost ALWAYS because I didn't follow through and I dropped my pouch hand right at the shot. Release and follow through have been the two most important factors in better accuracy for me.


This is the best advice.
In the situation you describe, the problem is in your head not in your hands. I've been there, you think you have it cracked then you start missing, then you start getting angry and frustrated and you're still missing. The best thing to do is put it down and go and do something else for a bit. It's all a perfectly normal part of the learning process - the trick is to recognise that it's happening and it react in the right way.
And I would definitely recommend what Stringslap says about putting the ball back in the pouch and starting your shot again, that's all toward mindfulness- the ritual of each shot puts your mind in the right place to take the shot.
I shoot competitively and on occasion I go to take a shot and find that I've left the safety on, I used to let out a frustrated grunt, knock off the safety and take the shot - and I would miss every time. The trick is to unload, put the gun back in it's holster, walk in a circle and return to the firing line - mindfulness.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> The best teacher is experience. Don't be afraid to try anything and everything. Stand in front of a mirror and see what different pouch holds look like. You may see that one way causes a big misalignment and another has you dead on. You shouldn't have to force anything. We're all built differently and what works for me may be impossible for you. I tried 5 or 6 different pouch holds until I settled on what works best for me. I believe we all have a natural position that will work for us. Stand in front of a mirror with you eyes closed and take your shooting position. When you open your eyes, are you lined up correctly? If not just keep trying different things until you find a natural position that doesn't feel forced. And if your frame is causing pain, either modify it until it is comfortable, or get rid of it and find another. I went through every single type of frame before I found what works for me. Again, no reason to try to force a frame into submission. If you bought a pair of shoes that hurt your feet, would you keep wearing them and take them off every 40 minutes for relief, or would you get new shoes you can wear all day?


Good point about the shoes. I just got the Scout not long ago and I have been meaning to wrap the offending edges with rubber If that doesn't work maybe it will end up in the "retired bag". Good reason to get a new frame.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks everyone for all the advice. I am happy I can hit 8/10 at least sometimes because I couldn't do that year ago but this problem is frustrating. I have to pay more attention to the details you all have mentioned. I'm going to write all the points down and post them in the basement where I shoot during the winter, sort of like a pre-shoot checklist and reminder.


----------

